# windows 10 help



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Good friend has called me, I really don't know why.:wink2::wink2: He has win 10, on a lenova laptop, nearly new.
When he tries to go on internet using the search icon he finishes up with the page he wanted in the top left quarter of the screen and a black line across the screen halfway about 1/8th inch thick.the rest of the screen(3/4) is white/grey.
If he goes through using his email then his screen page is correct in size. any ideas.I did try to replicate it but no luck and my win notebook is only a 10"screen.makes me squint.

cabby


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Sounds as though he may have Snapped the screen. It's a W10 feature (and W8 I think). I'm not using a Windows laptop at the moment but I think he could try holding down the Windows key (towards the left on bottom row I think) and then using the arrow keys to change the snap screen.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Thanks Pete, have sent him those instructions.anything else anyone.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I have a Lenovo ideapad 500, couple of weeks old on Win 10, but I don't understand the problem, nowt new there then.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

No I struggled to understand this one as well Kev. Peters idea sounds good. Have they tried a different browser?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

To be honest it took me ages to get them to work out which they were using, but it turned out to be Chrome, I asked them to try ie but am waiting to hear back from them now.Watch this space.I really do not want to try and get them to download another search engine.I would go and look but they are 120 miles away.

cabby


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

cabby said:


> To be honest it took me ages to get them to work out which they were using, but it turned out to be Chrome, I asked them to try ie but am waiting to hear back from them now.Watch this space.I really do not want to try and get them to download another search engine.I would go and look but they are 120 miles away.
> 
> cabby


Sounds like they might be a bit technically challenged Philip. Sounds like it needs someone there to look at it or remote support via Teamviewer assuming they can install it. £40 an hour. Mates rates.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Think I shall recommend that they go back to the shop.Just in case it is a hardware problem as it is not that old.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> Think I shall recommend that they go back to the shop.Just in case it is a hardware problem as it is not that old.
> 
> cabby


Unlikely, but I've had to swap mine out already, that was the DVD drive though.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Update, I got them to delete the google chrome and open up Edge which takes us to ie,this opened up as normal full screen,showing the news and weather, however upon typing in say ebay.co uk in the search, which is Bing, the page opened up with only a quarter of the screen being used to show a complete page, plus the black line across the screen halfway down.He is taking it down to a nice little PC shop that helped him before and did not empty his pocket.:wink2::wink2:

cabby


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

peribro said:


> Sounds as though he may have Snapped the screen. It's a W10 feature (and W8 I think). I'm not using a Windows laptop at the moment but I think he could try holding down the Windows key (towards the left on bottom row I think) and then using the arrow keys to change the snap screen.


Thanks for that peribro - I didn't know about that. Could be quite useful.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Just looked that up and you are spot on, many thanks, have emailed him a copy of instructions off the win 10 support site.
Never knew about this.Many thanks.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not heard of "snapped screen" is this similar to tiled?


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Not heard of "snapped screen" is this similar to tiled?


Yes, pretty much although with Snap Assist you have quite a bit of flexibility how you arrange the windows.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

peribro said:


> Yes, pretty much although with Snap Assist you have quite a bit of flexibility how you arrange the windows.


Ah, thanks Peter


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Are you ready for this then.:grin2::grin2::grin2: Apparently the man in the shop charged him a whole £5.This morning.Took him 2 minutes.

He said that he had minimised the page 100% I think he said.
It seems that he must have been using two fingers on the mouse pad, like on a tablet to enlarge a photo say or to minimise. I never realised one could do this.Anyone with a lenova want to try it out.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> Are you ready for this then.:grin2::grin2::grin2: Apparently the man in the shop charged him a whole £5.This morning.Took him 2 minutes.
> 
> He said that he had minimised the page 100% I think he said.
> It seems that he must have been using two fingers on the mouse pad, like on a tablet to enlarge a photo say or to minimise. I never realised one could do this.Anyone with a lenova want to try it out.
> ...


Nope, does nowt on mine Phil except freeze me damned mouse pointer for about 20 seconds.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Maybe I misunderstood what he said then, but anyway he got sorted with a short drive and £5. I would call that a result these days.:wink2::wink2:

cabby


----------

